# HELP! Mez says not enough space, when checked looks like there is enough



## Vnge (Jul 1, 2012)

I have actually had this problem for a while now... currently I have the 03-13-2013 CM 10.1 on my mez (used to have 03-19-2013). I get the notification that some system apps my not have enough space, and when I click on it, it brings me to the System/Apps area where it seems to show that the space I have is ok. not sure what is up exactly.

and beyond that, this morning (while I was on 03-19) when i woke up, everything started crashing... definitely not sure what is up with that... I am doing a back up with being on 03-13, and probably spring clean out my apps...

Please help!


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

Clear out your caches... that's the only thing I can think of right now, but if another (more experienced) person joins they might know what to do exactly. It might be some system cache or you might have to back up everything using titanium backup and do a clean flash of 3-13 (assuming you have been doing dirty flashes not restoring the phone to factory settings)


----------



## Vnge (Jul 1, 2012)

Basically i just did i wipe, cache data and whatnot and that solved it. Now I am back on 3/19 looking at 3/24


----------

